

Show HN: Girl Talk in a Box - my Cannes Music Hack Day hack - plamere
http://girltalkinabox.com

======
teach
This is really cool. I suspect a lot of people didn't get far enough to
actually try anything; it took a lot of clicks to start the first note.

A suggestion: don't vanish the instructions once the song appears! Once I saw
the song loading would take a while, I switched to a different tab, and when I
came back they were gone.

~~~
plamere
I updated the app, to keep the help info there. It is a good suggestion.
Thanks!

